# Toyota Tacoma - Retriever Edition



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's so awesome!!! I just got a 4Runner (not TRD Pro, though) so I appreciate this post!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, the guy did a great job. 

My son has a Tacoma, great truck.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You're a genius! Do you mind if I borrow your idea when we get a truck?  I'll have to talk my husband into it though.


----------



## danteisme (Jun 2, 2013)

for sure! if you get the truck i'll send you the guy's information.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Vhuynh2 said:


> That's so awesome!!! I just got a 4Runner (not TRD Pro, though) so I appreciate this post!


Ive been considering trading in my Tacoma TX Baja for a 4Runner Trail.

Hows is it for dog transport? Now that we have two, I don't think they will fit so well in the back seat of my truck lol.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I need one for the back window of my ML.......


----------



## axelshumandad (Jan 22, 2016)

Outstanding!
I drive a Tundra with the TRD logo.
If my best friend was still with me I would have to have a decal like that since my previous TRD was "his" truck


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

MilesToEmpty said:


> Ive been considering trading in my Tacoma TX Baja for a 4Runner Trail.
> 
> Hows is it for dog transport? Now that we have two, I don't think they will fit so well in the back seat of my truck lol.



It's perfect! Fits two large kennels with room to spare (I have the second row folded down).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## danteisme (Jun 2, 2013)

axelshumandad said:


> Outstanding!
> I drive a Tundra with the TRD logo.
> If my best friend was still with me I would have to have a decal like that since my previous TRD was "his" truck


it's true, its really my pup's truck. i'm just the driver. she didnt like this one as much at first. i sold my regular cab tacoma for this four door version. i think she liked the regular cab better because it was a bench seat and she would basically lay all over me while i was driving. made it a little difficult to shift gears sometimes though!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome! I love it.


----------



## stevenag (Jun 17, 2018)

Love the decal. Here is a picture of my Golden in my Tacoma. Built a dog platform for the Access Cab area which he loves.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

